# Favorite cereal?



## luvs (Jan 10, 2005)

i love rice krispies and special K cereals.
you?


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not a big cereal eater. I got tiered of t because every Sunday morning when I was still at home we had cereal for breakfast. But sometimes I get a craving for it. My favorites are: Cookie Crisp, Honey Nut Cheerios, Honey Bunches of Oats, & Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't eat these any more, but my favorites are Cap'n Crunch and Lucky Charms.  Now I just eat cereals that are better for you.  The best part of cereal is the milk.


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2005)

I am really not a cereal fan, but if I had to pick one it would probably be Life. Corn Chex are pretty good too.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm right the opposite SC. I don't like milk in my cereal unless I'm eating Cookie Crisp. I just have an aversion to milk as it is & if I don't eat the cereal fast enough it gets soggy. UGH!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 10, 2005)

I like grapenuts, but if they get soggy they are just gross.  One of my other favorites is shredded wheat.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2005)

GB, I like Corn & Wheat Chex, oh & Crispex. I'm starting to want some cereal now & I don't have any here that I like!


----------



## Silversage (Jan 10, 2005)

Raisin Bran, Corn Flakes, Shredded Wheat.


----------



## Erik (Jan 10, 2005)

I love cereal...I like Golden Grahams


----------



## Haggis (Jan 10, 2005)

You are hard pressed to beat a simple bowl of Cornflakes with ice-ice-cold milk with honey drizzled on top, and maybe some sliced banana.

Also hard to beat is some tropical muesli with a heap of greek style natural yoghurt, maybe drizzled with a bit of honey.

But then again I couldn't be of scottish background without saying PORRIDGE!!! Piping hot, sloppy or really runny...it doesn't matter as long as it has heaps and heaps of brown sugar. And maybe some cinnamon.


----------



## MJ (Jan 10, 2005)

Capn crunch


----------



## middie (Jan 11, 2005)

count chocula... or any other cereal loaded with sugar except lucky charms. i  like special k and chex too


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 11, 2005)

Frosted Flakes
Corn Pops
Cap'n Crunch
Fruity Pebbles
Golden Grahams

John


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 11, 2005)

Growing up, I think the only cereal I didn't like was plain corn flakes.  My favorite then was Life.  Now, I love Shredded Wheat, the large biscuits.  I also love Grape Nuts, which I hated as a kid.  A bowl of raisin bran fils the belly quite nicely as well.  Then there are the granolas, and whole grain cereals.

I should give up on these 'favorites' threads.  I love almost everything.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple Jacks,  Fruit loops and Sugar smacks are all great but, 
I'd much rather have a nice bowl of   "malt o meal" made with real milk and topped with more milk, brown sugar and LOTS of melted butter...

!!


----------



## honeybee (Jan 11, 2005)

*favorite cereal?*

oatmeal, grape nuts, raisin bran, wheatena.


----------



## lcplmeck (Jan 12, 2005)

Has anyone heard of Wheatabix? It's all over here.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 12, 2005)

We have Wheat Bix and other identical types of cereals under different names from different companies.

In fact its probably what I'm having for breakfast tommorow.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 12, 2005)

lcplmeck said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of Wheatabix? It's all over here.




We don't .. I'm in the Seattle area.. where are you lcplmeck??


----------



## middie (Jan 12, 2005)

never heard of it. is it good?


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 12, 2005)

I think it's like the large Shredded Wheat.  My best friend in high school was an exchange student from England and she loved the stuff--missed it so much she had her mum send boxes to her!


----------



## kyles (Jan 12, 2005)

It's not quite like Shredded Wheat, it's made of flakes compressed together rather than strandy bits, and it goes mushy very easily. In Australia the brand is "Weet bix" and in England "Wheat-a-bix" I don't like them much at all. Except dry with butter and vegemite!

I'm a muesli girl. I buy a very cheap and nutritious one, and an expensive toasted one, and mix them together, so I get a nice breakfast but relatively low in sugar and fat.

I too am a porridge fan. But I need to avoid that at the moment because I like it with single cream and golden syrup!!!!

Cornflakes with cold milk and strawberries is my favourite summer cereal. Cold applesauce topped with cornflakes with a bit of milk is like a morning apple crumble and I love that too!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 13, 2005)

I always used to have 2 Weetbix filled with enough milk to come right up to the tops of them then cover the tops completely in honey. Yes!

Now if I have them (I prefer cereals as deficient in KJs/Cals as possible while retaining a high fibre content, such as All-Bran or just generic processed bran) I have them like all my cereals, a sliced banana over the top with milk of course.


----------



## luvs (Jan 25, 2005)

i love Kellog's Complete wheat bran flakes. at first i thought i would hate 'em but nope, they're delicious. i soak them in whole milk till they're mush, squish out all the milk,  then stir them till they're like a cold 'hot' cereal. even when they're soaked for half an hour, they
retain a little crunch. mmmmm....
Special K is good, too.


----------



## luvs (Jan 25, 2005)

lcplmeck said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of Wheatabix? It's all over here.



this one store carries all kinds of foods and it has wheatabix. i think i had a box of that when i was little.


----------



## Caine (Jan 25, 2005)

lcplmeck said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of Wheatabix? It's all over here.


The world's finest breakfast cereal, originating in the United Kingdom, Weetabix is available in many places in the United States but is a little hard to find in your typical supermarket. I bought some at Trader Joes about 3 years ago, but have no idea if they still carry it.

It is similar to Nabisco Shredded Wheat, but with the wheat flaked rather than "shredded," yielding a greater propensity to get soggy very quickly in milk. This is neither a bug nor a design flaw; it's a feature! The flaked wheat is pressed into oblong blocks 4cm x 7.5cm x 1.5cm, that give it the distinct appearance of particle board.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 26, 2005)

> that give it the distinct appearance of particle board



And feel like it in the mouth too unless you let it soak in milk for long enough.


----------



## LeeAnn (Jan 26, 2005)

Our favorites here are: Cheerios with milk and honey, shredded wheat plain or frosted bite size (the kids call them haystacks and snow haystacks), Basic 4 and granola - those are our cold cereal favs.  For hot cereals we like: Cream of Wheat and Oatmeal.


----------



## Caine (Jan 27, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> [And feel like it in the mouth too unless you let it soak in milk for long enough.



Being born and raised in Niagara Falls, one thing I know how to do is eat shredded wheat, be it Nabisco Shredded Wheat, Quaker Muffets, or Wheetabix. There are two methods used to soften the shredded wheat. 

My mother's method:  Put an ample amount of milk in a pot and heat it to scalding. Break the shredded wheat biscuits up into tiny pieces, and pour the scalded milk over it.

My fathere's method:  Turn on the hot water tap and let the water run until highest temperature is reached. Place the shredded wheat biscuits in a bowl and allow the hot water to run over the biscuits. Hold a plate over the biscuits and turn the bowl upside down to drain. Add cold milk and eat.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 27, 2005)

My Dad used to use the same method to soften his shredded wheat.  I prefer mine crispy, in ice-cold milk, with blueberries.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 2, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> lcplmeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When I was in Trader Joe's the other day, I noticed that they carry weetabix.  I did not buy a box, but I was tempted just to try it.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2005)

wheat-a-bix are good, if you bite a chunk, then drink the milk to let it get mushy in your mouth. 

btw, this method is best done alone...


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2005)

Not my favorite. but, right now I'm really craving a bowl of Puffed Wheat.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 4, 2005)

Not a huge cerial fan, but honey bunches of oats would be my favorite.  I remember my grandmother always use to have it at her house, and every time I would get in trouble because I would go in and sneak out all of the oat clusters to eat and leave all of the flakes.  When I was really little I would do the same with the marshmallows in Lucky charms.

Other favorites:
raisin brand
golden grams

I like lots of milk in my cerial.  I don't care if it gets soggy.


----------



## middie (Feb 4, 2005)

i like soggy fruity and cocoa pebbles


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 11, 2005)

cheerios with crystalized ginger granola or honey bunches of oats with almonds.  Love them both but separately.  I have dry cheerios with nuts and chocolate covered rasberries in a baggie for a snack.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 16, 2005)

I love Banana Nut Bread Cereal and Basic 4........although I haven't eaten any for some time.  A few others I enjoy are Frosted Flakes and Raisin Bran.  But by far the first 2 are my all time favorites.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 16, 2005)

*Honey Bunches of Oats with Almonds.....every morning.*


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 16, 2005)

Has anyone tried the new Vanilla Creme Shredded Wheat?  I just saw it advertise this morning.  Sometimes vanilla flavoring can be so overpowering and artifical I thought I'd see what others thought before buying a box!


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2005)

nope. i tried the vanilla almond special k though. it was okay. not what i expected.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 17, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Honey Bunches of Oats with Almonds.....every morning.*



that is one of my favorites too, wasabi, but I also like cheerios with TJ's crystalized ginger on it.  I alternate between the two, and then in the winter I love oatmeal or wheateena (sp).  My neighbor  made muffins out of wheateena the other day, they were really good.


----------



## nicole (Feb 19, 2005)

Honeynut cherios for me Everyday, If I don't have it in my house I will freak out. One night I went to have some for a snack before bed didn't have any   I  went to the store that night to get it. It's a MUST for me


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 21, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Honey Bunches of Oats with Almonds.....every morning.*



Wasabi, I just saw that they now have Honey Bunches of Oats cereal bars.  So now you can even have it when you're on the go!


----------

